# Natural Hut for Birds



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Please provide suggestions. I dont want stell cages. Want something natural and playful for birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No suggestions.

The safest "home" for domesticated birds is going to be a proper flight cage.
You can accessorize it with natural wood branches of varying diameters.

This cage is a good choice:
Prevue Hendryx F050 Flight Cage

Multi Branch Java Perch

Grapevine Perch

Manzanita Bird Perch

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m not sure what you mean by “stell” cages? The Prevue Hendryx cage Deborah linked above is one we highly recommend, and those perches would be great “natural” items for the cage.


----------

